# New 21 Rs Outback



## flagaz (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks to the forum for all the great info. I have recently (last week) purchased a 2007 21RS for our family. I purchased for $16,750 out of Colorado and was wondering if this price seems fair? I still have to pay AZ sales tax. I am looking forward to camping and hunting in my new outback throughout Arizona, Colorado and Utah.









flagaz
2007 21RS
2000 GMC 1500, 5.3


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

flagaz said:


> Thanks to the forum for all the great info. I have recently (last week) purchased a 2007 21RS for our family. I purchased for $16,750 out of Colorado and was wondering if this price seems fair? I still have to pay AZ sales tax. I am looking forward to camping and hunting in my new outback throughout Arizona, Colorado and Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I can't help you on the price (although, if it seemed fair to you - and it must have, 'cuz you paid it - then that's all that really matters) but I sure can be the first to give you a grand WELCOME TO THE TRIBE!!!

You're gonna love your new home on wheels. Check out the Rallys in your area - there's at least one BIG one already scheduled for next year.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback...

Now go and enjoy it!!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I purchased for $16,750 out of Colorado and was wondering if this price seems fair?


Personally, I don't think it makes much difference what you paid as long as you got what you wanted at a price you were willing to pay. Which, evidently, it was.

Congrats on your new Outback.

Relax and enjoy!

Mark


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Flagaz,

Congratulations! Welcome to the forum.

I am jealous. We are looking to purchase a 21rs but haven't taken the plunge yet. That sounds like a really good price.







I would be very pleased if we could get that kind of price here in CA.

Lakeshore was selling 2006's for 15+ add to that going to get it or shipping.

Beth


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

I think you got a great price. Don't look back, look forward. Welcome to the 21rs club!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would say you got a great price and a great trailer. I hope you have a lot of fun in it and make a lot of great memories.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site Flagaz.

What part of Arizona are you from? The price for your 21RS seems fair. It would sure beat anything from the "local" dealer in Mesa. I won't give their name. I bought mine from Ruthrauff RV down in Tucson.

I almost forgot to mention the big huge rally we're having in southern Utah next summer. The info should be pinned to the home page. Hope to meet you there.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Fair is relative.

If you had bought it in texas then your 16K would be a little high -- but if in Alaska i bet thats cheap...

Sounds like you are just having a slight case of buyer's remorse -- happens to everyone -- and 99% of folks get over it...

Just curious though why you didn't ask that question PRIOR to purchasing...


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

I would rather drive to TX this fall than MI.

Ghosty, Can you recommend a dealer in TX that might beat 16K?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome flagaz to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 21RS very nice model

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Ghosty, Can you recommend a dealer in TX that might beat 16K?


I'm not Ghosty, but you might try FunTime RV in Cleburne.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats on the new 21RS and welcome to the fourm

Angelo


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Your price was about what mine was. Enjoy your new rig!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, flagaz!*








And congratulations on the new Outback!









We sure would love to meet you at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

